# Deuxième compte gmail



## Jacques L (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour 
J'ai vu sur les forums que c'était possible sinon courant et depuis je cherche à ouvrir un 2e compte gmail, et j'ai fait tout ça : 
 m'envoyer une invitation sur une autre adresse, avec cette invitation 
 créer un nouveau compte, arriver au bas de la page de création, et 
 valider.

Ensuite déconnection du compte gmail existant, saisie du nom du nouveau compte, mot de passe, impossible, gmail ne le reconnais pas. 

 Je pense que j'ai fait une bêtise quelquepart en m'inscrivant, je recommence, et le nom que j'ai utilisé la première fois est refusé, ce qui me fait penser que d'une manière ou d'une autre ça a bien été enregistré, mais là, je ne vois pas comment accéder à ce compte. 

Si depuis le logiciel mail j'envoie un message avec un autre compte à cette "adresse nouvellement créée"(?), mon message est accepté, donc l'adresse existe bien, mais je ne vois pas comment faire pour le lire. 

 quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour moi? 

 Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2007)

Tu fais comme si tu avais perdu ton mot de passe.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

Via le m&#234;me navigateur m&#234;me session tu ne peux aller que sur UN compte gmail &#224; la fois
( sauf si tu as cliqu&#233; " deconnexion" &#224; droite avant de fermer la fenetre gmail )

il me semble qu'il y a une extension FF qui contourne
( sinon des bidouilles mais j'ai pas fouill&#233;

Par contre rien ne t'emp&#234;che d'avoir plusieurs gmail dans Mail
ou sur un autre compte utilisateur Mac 
( parfois TRES pratique de s&#233;parer)

il est possible que gloup gloup soit dans la bonne voie
 le mot de passe n'est pas le bon

en passant
il n'y a PLUS besoin d'invite pour ouvrir un compte
(depuis un bon moment)


----------



## Jacques L (15 Juillet 2007)

Merci de vos réponses, et j'ai effectivement réussi à créer un 2e compte gmail, mais je n'ai pas pu utiliser le nom que j'avais retenu, il a fallu que je le rallonge : au lieu de toto@gmail.com, il a fallu que je mette toto94@gmail.com.

Vous me direz que c'est normal si toto est déjà pris, mais en fait hier quand j'ai créé toto@gmail.com, il a bien été accepté, le hic c'est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ce compte


----------



## guillaumeb (15 Juillet 2007)

Si tu utilise Firefox alors va voir Gail Manager dans les extensions... tres utile


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

jacques
rends service aux authenthiques  propri&#233;taires des comptes que tu as cit&#233;s ( ou a toi-m&#234;me )
et modifies rapidement  ton texte( bouton editer) afin que les robots spammeurs ne r&#233;coltent pas ces adresses l&#224; pour les spammer *
( oui je sais le filtre marche bien mais autant ne  pas donner du caviar aux cochons)

ensuite il semble que tu sois proprio de""" l'ancien nom"""
redemandes les logs &#224; gmail

exemple :
au lieu de l'adresse
 toto chez gmail  ou mieux  juste toto 

voire RIEN
on connait le principe des pseudos avec ajouts
t'es pas le premier


----------



## Jacques L (16 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> jacques
> rends service aux authenthiques  propri&#233;taires des comptes que tu as cit&#233;s ( ou a toi-m&#234;me )
> et modifies rapidement  ton texte( bouton editer) afin que les robots spammeurs ne r&#233;coltent pas ces adresses l&#224; pour les spammer *
> ( oui je sais le filtre marche bien mais autant ne  pas donner du caviar aux cochons)
> ...


d&#233;sol&#233; pour le "toto chez etc." mais je ne vois aucun moyen d'&#233;diter mon message, il doit &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme trop ancien pour pouvoir l'&#234;tre, sinon &#224; ma d&#233;charge, je pense qu'une adresse de ce type n'est pas utilisable par qui que ce soit, et j'ai utilis&#233; toto parce que je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; vu employ&#233; &#224; titre d'exemple.

Sinon j'ai redemand&#233; les logs &#224; gmail, mais je ne sais pas si j'aurai beaucoup de r&#233;ponse

pour guilaumeb, je vais rechercher cette extension, je suis effectivement sur firefox.
merci &#224; tous


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

pour les spams c'est tant pis
( les vrais toto et toto94 vont  sans doute voir leur -bon- filtre bosser)

quant &#224; ta demande de log , de m&#233;moire c'est rapide

De toute facon rien ne t'emp&#234;che de cr&#233;er un autre compte
Mais 
-en notant tout 
-et comme dit plus haut  &#224; consulter en te loguant d'un autre navigateur que celui qui a m&#233;moris&#233; tes logs pr&#233;cedents  ou deconnectant ta session gmail en ligne ou d'un autre profil OSX
( ou via Mail)


----------



## Jacques L (16 Juillet 2007)

j'ai bien eu la r&#233;ponse de google, log nom "toto" est d&#233;finitivement rap&#233;, les diff&#233;rents moyen d'essayer de le retrouver n'ont rien donn&#233;s : bienvenue &#224; "toto94" et pour tout vous dire c'est en pr&#233;vision de la fin de mon abonnement &#224; .mac, que j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de ne pas renouveler, je voulais me retrouver une adresse mail pas trop diff&#233;rente de la pr&#233;c&#233;dente.
Merci &#224; tous de votre aide


----------

